# Mindannyiótoknak



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Az imént olvastam a "mindannyiótoknak" szót (a _Narancslét _tárgyaló téma utolsó hozzászólásában) és nagyon érdekesnek találtam. A kérdésem az, hogy manapság használatos-e _ebben _a formában. Ha igen, akkor szerintetek van-e különbség a "mindannyi*ó*toknak" és a "mindannyi*a*toknak" között?

Francis


----------



## tomtombp

Nálam a hétköznapi beszédben inkább a "mindegyikőtöknek" a jellemző. Gyakran lehet hallani a "mindannyiótoknak" formát is. Ez számomra kicsit népiesebb/régiesebb/költőiesebb. Jókívánságokban használatos, mert talán van egy pici patetikus felhangja.
A "mindannyiatoknak" forma számomra új.


----------



## Zsanna

Az eredeti kérdéssel kapcsolatban csak hazabeszélhetek ("persze, ha már használtam!" - mellesleg én nem érzem patetikusnak...), de a második kérdéseddel kapcsolatban az biztos, hogy jelentésben nincs különbség a kettő között. 
Nekem is kicsit szokatlanul hangzott elsőre a _mindannyiatok_ (nem így hallom általában), de a Nyelvművelő kézikönyvben is szerepel - legalábbis a tárgyas (= mindannyiatokat) formája -, tehát biztosan helyes alak.


----------



## tomtombp

tomtombp said:


> Gyakran lehet hallani a "mindannyiótoknak" formát is. Ez számomra kicsit népiesebb/régiesebb/költőiesebb. Jókívánságokban használatos, mert talán van egy pici patetikus felhangja.


Lehet, hogy összekevertem a "mindnyájatoknak"-kal? Ez most jutott eszembe, ahogy mondogattam a "mindannyiótok"-at.


----------



## tomtombp

Halottam már a "mindegyikőtöknek"-et "mindegyikteknek" is, bár utóbbi jóval ritkább. Ráguglizva, főleg bibliai környezetben használatos.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello tomtombp,
A "mindnyájatok(nak)" szerintem a "mindannyiótok(nak)" rövidített/összevont alakja lehet (amit a könnyebb kiejtés formált ilyenné?).

A "mindegyikőtők(nek) és mindegyiketek(nek) egy kicsit más használatú akkor is, ha jelentésben közel áll az eredeti kérdésben említett szavakhoz. Ld. abban a mondatban, amire francis utal*, nem lenne jó, pedig egyenként is megköszönhettem volna mindenkinek a hozzászólását. (De az nem lett volna praktikus és kissé nyakatekerten is hangzott volna.)

*"*...további jó fórumozást kívánok mindannyiótoknak!"*


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Hello tomtombp,
> A "mindegyikőtők(nek) és mindegyiketek(nek) egy kicsit más használatú akkor is, ha jelentésben közel áll az eredeti kérdésben említett szavakhoz. Ld. abban a mondatban, amire francis utal*, nem lenne jó, pedig egyenként is megköszönhettem volna mindenkinek a hozzászólását. (De az nem lett volna praktikus és kissé nyakatekerten is hangzott volna.)
> 
> *"*...további jó forumozást kívánok mindannyiótoknak!"*



Én semmiféle jelentésbeli különbséget nem érzek és a "mindegyikőtöknek" verziót fenntartás nélkül használnám a fenti mondatban is. Zsanna, arra gondolsz (szabad itt tegezni? Az English only fórumon nem merült fel ez a probléma), hogy a "mindegyikőtöknek" jobban hangsúlyozza az "egyenkéntiséget" (ezzel talán egy új magyar szót is alkottam). Nem hiszem.


----------



## Olivier0

Egy kis Google-számolás: ("már + ..." így, hogy pontosabb legyen a szám)

mindnyájunknak 676 - mindnyájonknak 1 - mindnyájónknak 505
mindannyiunknak >1000 - mindannyionknak 1 - mindannyiónknak 110
mindegyikünknek 601 - mindegyikönknek 1 - mindegyikőnknek 74

mindnyájtoknak 5 - mindnyájatoknak 582 - mindnyájotoknak 0 - mindnyájótoknak 18
mindannyitoknak 22 - mindannyiatoknak 4 - mindannyiotoknak 141 - mindannyiótoknak 357
mindegyikteknek 0 - mindegyiketeknek 0 - mindegyikőtöknek 349

mindnyájuknak 283 - mindnyájoknak 8 - mindnyájójuknak 0
mindannyiuknak 375 - mindannyioknak 6 - mindannyiójuknak 5
mindegyiküknek 515 - mindegyiköknek 0 - mindegyikőjüknek 2

-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Olivier, ebből is látszik, hogy a Google-en "minden megvan", azaz, még az olyan forma is, ami egyébként nem helyes. Óvatosan kell vele bánni.

tom, (persze, hogy tegeződhetünk) én pedig határozottan úgy érzem, hogy nem jól hangzana a mondatban (bár nehéz megmondani miért, azt pláne, hogy jövő héten is így látnám-e - mert néha az embernek csak egy adott pillanatban tűnik "olybá" egy kifejezés...). 
A _mindegyikőtök_ azt tűnik hangsúlyozni, hogy "minden egyes (meghatározott) személy abban a csoportban, amiről szó van". 

Ez most off topic egy kissé, de egy pár gyors példa:

_Mindnyájan _(ahányan voltak)_ elmentek a színházba_. ----  _Mindegyik lány (mindegyikük, _egyetlen lány sem maradt ki)_ elment a színházba_. 
_vagy 
Mindnyájuknak _(az összes jelenlévő személynek)_ tetszett a darab_. ---- _Mindegyik lánynak (v. mindegyiküknek - _ha már definiáltam, kikről van szó -, minden esetre nem az egész közönségről beszélek, csak a lányokról)_ tetszett a darab_. 
(Viszont igaz, hogy ha nyilvánvaló, hogy csak a "lányokról" beszélek, akkor áttérhetek a "mindnyájuknak" használatára is a 2. mondatban, hiszen minden mondatban nem kell emlékeztetnem arra, hogy csak bizonyos személyekről beszélek.)


----------



## francisgranada

Magam részéről a _mindnyájan _és a _mindannyian _között is érzek némi különbséget. Például:

- Eljönnek Péterék is?
- Igen, mindnyájan (= az egész család)

- Eljönnek az osztálytársaid is?
- Igen, mindannyian (= mindegyik)

Más szóval, nekem a _mindnyájan _azt sugallja, hogy valamilyen módon összetartózó személyekről van szó.

De lehet, hogy ez csak az _eheti _meglátásom. Hogy jövő héten is így látom-e (ahogy Zsanna modja) majd, azt még nem tudom  ...


----------



## Olivier0

A fenti guglizásban azért tanulságosak az arányok az -ó/ő- használatáról:
mindnyájunk vagy mindnyáj_*ó*_nk - mindnyáj*a*tok - mindnyájuk
mindannyiunk (ritkán mindannyi_*ó*_nk) - mindannyi*ó*tok - mindannyiuk
mindegyikünk (ritkán mindegyik_*ő*_nk) - mindegyik_*ő*_tök - mindegyikük

vagyis használatos az -ó/ő-:
 T/1-ben (-nk rag előtt) mindnyáj-, ritkábban mindannyi és mindegyik szavak után
T/2-ben (-tok/tök rag előtt) mindannyi és mindegyik de nem mindnyáj- után

-- Olivier


----------



## tomtombp

Olivier0 said:


> Egy kis Google-számolás: ("már + ..." így, hogy pontosabb legyen a szám)
> mindnyájtoknak 5 - mindnyájatoknak 582 - mindnyájotoknak 0 - mindnyájótoknak 18
> mindannyitoknak 22 - mindannyiatoknak 4 - mindannyiotoknak 141 - mindannyiótoknak 357
> mindegyikteknek 0 - mindegyiketeknek 0 - mindegyikőtöknek 349
> -- Olivier


Ez nem lehet igaz, nem létezik, hogy a "mindnyájatoknak"-ra több találat van, mint a "mindegyikőtöknek"-re.
Magyar guggliban mindegyikőtöknek -104.000, mindnyájatoknak- 74.300, mindannyiótoknak -88.600. Utóbbi kettő csak azért ilyen sok, mert ha megfigyelitek szinte mindegyik valamilyen jókívánságban szerepel, a -véleményem szerint- kissé patetikus felhangja/jókívánságokban rögzült alakja miatt.

Nem tudom, hogy Olivier mit értett a speciális keresése alatt. Én csak azt néztem meg, hogy további oldalakra kattintva megtartja-e a guggli az első oldalon becsült találati számot. Bizonyára tudjátok, hogy az első oldalon kijelzett szám nem mérvadó, sokszor néhány találat esetén is több ezret vagy milliót ezret jelez, ezért érdemes a további oldalakra kattintani, mert ott már módosítja a számot a tényleges/reálisabb értékre.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Magam részéről a _mindnyájan _és a _mindannyian _között is érzek némi különbséget. Például:
> 
> - Eljönnek Péterék is?
> - Igen, mindnyájan (= az egész család)
> 
> - Eljönnek az osztálytársaid is?
> - Igen, mindannyian (= mindegyik)
> 
> Más szóval, nekem a _mindnyájan _azt sugallja, hogy valamilyen módon összetartózó személyekről van szó.
> 
> De lehet, hogy ez csak az _eheti _meglátásom. Hogy jövő héten is így látom-e (ahogy Zsanna modja) majd, azt még nem tudom  ...



Nem, mondasz valamit. Lehet, hogy a jókívánságokban is emiatt rögzült a "mindnyájatoknak" alak?


----------



## Olivier0

tomtombp said:


> Magyar guggliban mindegyikőtöknek -104.000, mindnyájatoknak- 74.300, (...) Bizonyára tudjátok, hogy az első oldalon kijelzett szám nem mérvadó, sokszor néhány találat esetén is több ezret vagy milliót ezret jelez, ezért érdemes a további oldalakra kattintani, mert ott már módosítja a számot a tényleges/reálisabb értékre.


Igen, az első oldal nem mérvadó, de a többi sem, csak az utolsó a biztos, ezért próbálkoztam &start=990 kereséssel, és "..." (idézőjelek között = pontos alak) és "már ..." szukítéssel, hogy ne legyen több ezernél, mert csak ezret ad ki. Pl. magyar Google-ban is mindegyikőtöknek 148.000, mindnyájatoknak 74.300, de &start=990 kereséssel mindegyikőtöknek 602, mindnyájatoknak 559.
Egyébként látom, hogy a google.fr és a google.hu kicsit más eredményt ad és fogalmam sincs, miért, mert csak magyar szövegeket hoznak ezek. De nagyjából az arányok stimmelnek, pl. hogy kb. egyforma vagy hogy kétszer gyakoribb, mint egy másik alak.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Viszont, ha megnézitek a Magyar Nemzeti Szövegtárban (regisztrációval jár), akkor a _mindegyikőtöknek_ csupán 6 találatot kap, míg a _mindnyájatoknak_ 38-at.
A _mindannyiótoknak_ 22-t (sok esetben jókívánságok kifejezésekor).

A -nak/-nek nélküli forma a mindnyájatok esetében a leggyakoribb: 21. Míg a másik kettő csupán 6 - 6 találatot kapott ebben az alakban.

De szerintem a statisztika itt nem segít, mert pl. a _mindegyikőtök _és a _mindannyiótok_ egyforma találatot kapott, de a felhozott példák nyelvileg eléggé különböznek. (De tekintve, hogy nem ez volt ez eredeti kérdés, nem részletezem.)


----------



## francisgranada

Eltekintve a _midnyájan_, _mindegyikőtök _stb. alakoktól, visszatérve az eredeti kérdéshez, nekem a válaszaitokból az tűnik ki, hogy a _mindannyi*ó*tok_ nektek természetesebb mint a _mindannyi*a*tok._ Ez számomra érdekes, mert én pont fordítva érzem. 

Megkérdeztem egy magyar anyanyelvű barátomat (Kassa környékéről származik), és neki is egyértelműen a _mindannyi*a*tok _a természetes. Úgy látszik regionális különbségekről van szó.


----------



## Akitlosz

Szerintem nincsen különbség, ugyanazt jelentik. Az *ó* és az *a* csupán kötőhangok, azok meg akármik is lehetnek. Jelentésük igazán akkor van, amikor jelentést kell megkülönböztetni. Az előbb olvastam a finn vs, magyar topicban a fogok - fogak példát. Elvileg itt is mindegy lenne, de már nagyon mást jelent a kettő, ezért fontos a különbségtétel.
Mivel azonban a mindannyiótoknak és a mindannyiatoknak között semmiféle jelentésbeli különbség nincsen szerény véleményem szerint, így szabadon választott, kinek melyik tetszik inkább.

Természetesen használatos ma is a mindannyiótoknak alak is, ahogyan a példa is mutatja. Én is inkább ezt mondanám a kettő közül. A hosszú ó miatt nagyobb hatású, erőteljesebb.


----------



## Akitlosz

Csak a mindegyikőtök mást jelent.

Pl. tanár az iskolában.

Gyerekek, holnap mindegyikőtöknek szép ruhában kell jönnötök, (külön-külön egyesével), mert meglátogat bennünek a polgármester asszony, és mindannyiótoknak  beszédet fog tartani. (Csak egyetlen egy beszédet az összes gyereknek, nem külön külön.)

A mindegyikőtöknek a csoport minden egyes tagjára vonatkozik külön külön, míg a mindannyiótoknak az egész csoportra egyben.

Nem mindig mindegy.


----------



## Akitlosz

> - Eljönnek az osztálytársaid is?
> - Igen, mindannyian (= mindegyik)



Ez ugyan nem ugyanazt jelenti szerintem, nem tehető egyenlőségjel.
Ha mindannyian eljönnek, akkor találkoznak az iskola előtt és EGYÜTT jönnek el, ha viszont mindegyik eljön, akkor egyesével jönnek el. Ráadásul még csak az sem biztos, hogy nálunk találkoznak. Az egyik kedden jön, a másik szerdán, a harmadik csütörtökön stb. és akkor is eljön mindegyik, de nem csoportként, s még csak nem is feltétlenül egyszerre.

Például ha a kérdés egy kórteremben hangzik el, akkor számomra a mindannyian eljönnek azt jelenti, hogy jön egyszerre testületileg az egész osztály, a mindegyik eljön - lám lám a többes számból egyes szám lett - pedig azt jelenti, hogy mindegyik osztálytárs meglátogat, amikor tud, egyénileg, nagyobb közös szervezkedés nélkül.

A mindannyian az jelenti azt is, hogy együtt vannak, összetartoznak, a mindegyik az viszont sok sok egy, egyén, darab összességét jelenti.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz, egyetértünk, de tekintve, hogy nem ez volt az eredeti kérdés, ne menjünk bele jobban, mert az eltérés lenne a tárgytól.


----------



## tomtombp

Akitlosz said:


> Csak a mindegyikőtök mást jelent.
> 
> Pl. tanár az iskolában.
> 
> Gyerekek, holnap mindegyikőtöknek szép ruhában kell jönnötök, (külön-külön egyesével), mert meglátogat bennünek a polgármester asszony, és mindannyiótoknak  beszédet fog tartani. (Csak egyetlen egy beszédet az összes gyereknek, nem külön külön.)
> 
> A mindegyikőtöknek a csoport minden egyes tagjára vonatkozik külön külön, míg a mindannyiótoknak az egész csoportra egyben.
> 
> Nem mindig mindegy.



Tényleg.


----------

